# Frillback breeding



## Mell (Sep 13, 2017)

Just wondering what's the oldest age you know of Frillbacks breeding? I have some young Hens but the cock bird is getting on in age. Thanks


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

our oldest producing bird is 10


----------

